
Show HN: BuzMap – Global Unified Transit Map - jiberwarrior
http://buz-map.com/#7/52.416/-3.939
======
jiberwarrior
I will try to present to GeoMob sometime next year. I have stumbled across an
interesting/powerful way to render planetary sized vector tile sets,
leveraging Agafonkin's amazing geojson2vector of course.

I am not having much progress selling the idea that people like to look at a
map and discover stuff. I like to devise "excursions", daft train trips that
last weeks, that kind of thing. The layout of any region's transit
infrastructure., from metropolis, country to entire continental level is at
the very least highly intriguing.

You obviously have to do this with vector tiles, but even then you need to
rapidly simplify the network if you want it to be interactive obviously, the
lines have to be merged and unique else you wont be able to interact with
them. It's timetable driven we only paint where we know there's a service, not
everywhere we can see railway track and not by crudely styling out road
classifications, It's not a journey planner. it's a route finder though. You
get to see every route in any context just by looking at it. it's a map. I am
using graphhopper extensively behind the scenes obviously but a much closer
integration with a multi-modal journy planner is required. Once you actually
get down to asking what time the bus actually comes we are better off in a
journey planner proper. Existing journey planners to my knowledge dont allow
you to wave the cursor outside your hotel and instantly see where all the
nearest buses go to.

They dont allow you to look at a country and instantly see there's an
interesting wiggly line on some extremity of the network that will invariably
turn out to be some kind of tourism target. They don't allow you to look at an
entire continent and visualize all international ferries, arterial bus routes
and essentially the entire rail network, in one blink.

I need to put back the whole of TfI buses and ferries as we have essentially
comprehensive data set for ROI. And I have some bugs and thresholds to fix. I
will update this thread if there's a significant step forward, Collaboration
or just vocal support is sought.

------
Mark-Lester_UK
Thanks for the post, I am still playing with this, unless you are interested
in republic of ireland or the UK national rail network, there's not a great
deal of map yet to explore. I hope though that anyone knowledgeable about
trying to do this kind of thing can appreciate where we ae going. I need to
tweak the merging, and also get a lot more of Europe back on (I have rail
stuff for western Europe and a few national bus networks) in order to
demonstrate the merging better. The thing with this stuff is when it works you
dont notice, but when it doesn't you end up with a big blob of uselessness.
The point of blobbines and uselessness of the map comes very quickly with a
metropolis as you can imagine. You cant even do a map of just Paris, which has
a bus on seemingly every single backstreet in town, until you get this to
work.

------
irphunky
Interesting concept, I would love to know more about your intentions with
this.

I head up the development of a MaaS provider in the UK and always on the
lookout for people doing anything new in the world of travel.

One of my wants for next year is to build a better discovery engine for
finding routes from over travel content types.

I'd love to hear more about what your interested in building with this.

------
Findus23
I want to question the "global" a bit. I zoomed into Vienna and there was just
the normal OSM tileset (showing lots of public transport) without any
additional data.

~~~
jonbraun
Indeed, I find the following:
[https://tracker.geops.ch/](https://tracker.geops.ch/) more complete.

~~~
marapuru
Yeah, this reminded me of that project as well. What are the differences or
USP's when it comes to using this BuzMap?

------
mattlondon
Nice.

Despite saying "It's a complete map of ALL transport networks, on a single
map. ", it appears to be missing the London Underground which is probably the
most important transport network in a major world capital.

------
PMan74
Small bug but something wrong with character encoding e.g. Busáras (bus
terminal in Dublin) renders as BusÃ¡ras in right column

